# Ex S Africans or British in Cascais?



## vera (Jun 27, 2008)

I am relocating from S Africa to Cascais in July and would like to meet up with either ex South Africans or ex British.
Vera.


----------



## springbok234 (Oct 12, 2008)

*any luck?*

Hi vera, 

have you had any luck finding any saffas in cascais? I am moving there on monday (20/10/08) from the UK. I'm from Durban though 



vera said:


> I am relocating from S Africa to Cascais in July and would like to meet up with either ex South Africans or ex British.
> Vera.


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Do not fear, there are lots of Brits in the Cascais area.
Once you begin using the local shops and medical offices they will be there.....
not to mention the schools, gyms ect.....
Lots of luck in your move.


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Vera, my husband and I will be moving to Cascais from Joburg around September 2009. Did you adjust quite nicely to the life and culture there? Have you found any more saffas? Have you been to Portuguese classes? Although I am Mozambican/Portuguese, my husband is german and will need Portuguese lessons so it will be nice to get the opinion or referrals about any lesson places in Cascais. Sorry about all the questions but I am really quite terrified of moving and not be able to adjust. I guess it will be easier for me as I speak the lingo and have family there so I would be very grateful if you could give me some feedback.
lol Nelinha


----------

